
Announcing Windows 10 Insider Preview Build 16215 - nailer
https://blogs.windows.com/windowsexperience/2017/06/08/announcing-windows-10-insider-preview-build-16215-pc-build-15222-mobile/#jAJP34kpe7ABOZWh.97
======
nailer
I've wanted a single web browser to implement this in particular for ages:
[https://winblogs.azureedge.net/win/2017/06/8d81223d002ae5ec5...](https://winblogs.azureedge.net/win/2017/06/8d81223d002ae5ec5a7d443806b0c243.png)

Eg, I want all my apps:

\- SourceTree (native)

\- ConEmu (native)

\- CircliCI (web)

\- gmail (web)

\- Sublime (native)

in the taskbar, regardless of how they're implemented.

Seriously considering Fast Ring just for this.

